# Jonsered and Firewood



## MAG58 (Feb 20, 2007)

At this time of the year, I'm out cutting some firewood :rockn:


----------



## stihl 440 (Feb 20, 2007)

*2171*

MAG58, I think it was your pictures of your 2171 that made me want one and put it on my list a couple of months ago. Nice pictures. Keep them coming! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MAG58 (Feb 21, 2007)

stihl 440 said:


> MAG58, I think it was your pictures of your 2171 that made me want one and put it on my list a couple of months ago. Nice pictures. Keep them coming! :hmm3grin2orange:



Well I have some more you know


----------



## MAG58 (Feb 22, 2007)

Today we have a little bit of snow.


----------



## hornett22 (Feb 24, 2007)

*man it looks nice there.*

lot's of rocks for off roading too.


----------



## MAG58 (Mar 14, 2007)

Out cutting some firewood in the forest


----------



## Wismer (Mar 14, 2007)

nice landscape out there, nice saws too


----------

